

The medieval, unaccountable Corporation of London is ripe for protest - mattvot
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/oct/31/corporation-london-city-medieval?newsfeed=true

======
mattvot
and then follow up with this: St Paul's protesters urged to remove tents (by
City of London Corporation) <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-
london-15532692>

